# Nutri Ninja - help with processes



## pontypool (Mar 4, 2019)

I just got this food processor, which comes with various attachments. 



Can anyone tell me which attachment I should use, simply to whip cream. 



While on topic, I am attempting to make a strawberry cheesecake, from here :

https://www.biggerbolderbaking.com/no-bake-strawberry-cheesecake/


My first attempt the topping was too soft and it all flopped a bit, but I used double cream instead of "whipping cream"


My second attempt, I used whipping cream, but it still seemed about as soft as before, so this time I attempted to use gelatin, which was optinal. 

The recipe said 2 teaspoonfulls, whereas the instructions on the gelatin said the entire sachet needed to be mixed with a little hot water (approx 8 teaspoonfulls) and this should work for a pint of liquid. 

I used two teaspoonfulls and a little hot water on the bottom of a cup which I stirred in thoroughly and then blended into the cream cheese/whipping cream/sugar. 



The while thing turned out even runnier than before, which is puzzling. 



Am I using the correct beaker/ attachment with my food processor, to whip the cream thoroughly?
Did I misuse the gelatin?


Appreciate any feed back


----------



## Janet H (Mar 4, 2019)

Hmm - I'm sorry your recipe didn't work out BUT please, please don't decorate the end result as suggested in the video.  She's used Babys Breathe to decorate the cheesecake and *it's poisonous.*

Comments on that blog post mention similar trouble... perhaps check the cream cheese.  is if the full fat block?


----------



## pontypool (Mar 4, 2019)

Janet H said:


> Hmm - I'm sorry your recipe didn't work out BUT please, please don't decorate the end result as suggested in the video.  She's used Babys Breathe to decorate the cheesecake and *it's poisonous.*
> 
> Comments on that blog post mention similar trouble... perhaps check the cream cheese.  is if the full fat block?






Hi.  It was Philadelphia (not light)
Don't worry, I only decorated using strawberry slices.


----------

